# Newb to vaping



## Viper_SA (19/2/15)

Hi all,

After a big disappointment with the first Twisp I bought back in 2008 I decided to give vaping another try. Currently I have two ego-ce5+ models, with the ce4 style vaporizers on them. The wick setup on the ce5 just didn't work for me and I sucked myself into a stupor to get any vapor from them. Also just got an X6 with a V2 tank on it. Really nice piece of kit.

I joined the forum because I see there are a lot of new and interesting things happening in the world of vaping. Also, to get pointers and ideas on juices and kit etc.

Hope to learn from you all


----------



## Rafique (19/2/15)

Welcome


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a big disappointment with the first Twisp I bought back in 2008 I decided to give vaping another try. Currently I have two ego-ce5+ models, with the ce4 style vaporizers on them. The wick setup on the ce5 just didn't work for me and I sucked myself into a stupor to get any vapor from them. Also just got an X6 with a V2 tank on it. Really nice piece of kit.
> 
> ...



Welcome @Viper_SA 
You have done a great thing to get into vaping. Such a marvellous way to enjoy something and kick a bad habit at the same time. 
Enjoy the forum - i am sure you will find it a super place to interact with other vapers and get ideas. 
Watch the VapeMail thread to see what people are buying
And also i would suggest go read up on the reviews threads (both for hardware and juices)
Its a whole world waiting to be explored

All the best


----------



## shaunnadan (19/2/15)

Hey viper 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ZeeZi169 (19/2/15)

Welcome! I will say to you, what was said to me......Hide your wallet because this place is tempting lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

